# High Choked Grip



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Shooting my various slingshots using "Gangsta" style, I realized that I was most accurate and consistent when I choked high on the fork. For me, it was easier to keep the slingshot steady and easier to aim when I grip really high on the forks. Shooting this way made me more consistent on my aimed and instinctive shots. I guess it is because the index finger that is supporting the top fork is closer to the target which gives me a better sight picture.

I know Jim from Performance Catapults uses a high choked grip and it works for him and Flatband recently built a prototype slingshot which was designed for high choked grip and has been received favorably.

Any others here shooting with a high choked grip?


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

I'm one of those







If I stretch my index finger its tip passes the bands.
I prefer it this way because the pivot point is closer to the bands so you need less strength in the pinky part of the hand. This improves stability because you need less force to keep the slingshot parallel to the bands (wrist strain).


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I grip as high as possible.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

This also allows the frame to better position itself in the "pocket". The pocket is the shape your hand makes from your forefinger, to your thumb. This also aligns the pressure points with the bands, aiding in keeping the forks 90* to the draw. It's a relaxed grip, which helps to reduce fatigue in the hand, when shooting for extended periods.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Performance Catapults said:


> This also allows the frame to better position itself in the "pocket". The pocket is the shape your hand makes from your forefinger, to your thumb. This also aligns the pressure points with the bands, aiding in keeping the forks 90* to the draw. It's a relaxed grip, which helps to reduce fatigue in the hand, when shooting for extended periods.


Agreed!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I grip high too.


----------

